# Pré-historique oui mais de quand ?



## naas (15 Décembre 2009)

Ces pierres ont été récoltées par l'arrière arrière grand père explorateur et archéologue en Afrique.
De toute évidence elles sont vieilles.

Je m'adresse à vous pour savoir si par hasard quelqu'un aurait une idée de la datation de ces pierres ou la manière de les dater, quelle était leur utilité, bref toute information est bonne à prendre 

merci pour vos conseils éclairés.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2009)

Ces machins là avaient une utilité sexuelle.
Ca se voit tout de suite 

C'est juste une boitacul du mézozoïque, quoi. Aucun intérêt.


----------



## duracel (15 Décembre 2009)

A caller une armoire Ikéa?


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2009)

Déjà des ipods ??


----------



## jro44 (15 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Ces pierres ont été récoltées par l'arrière arrière grand père explorateur et archéologue en Afrique.
> De toute évidence elles sont vieilles.
> 
> Je m'adresse à vous pour savoir si par hasard quelqu'un aurait une idée de la datation de ces pierres ou la manière de les dater, quelle était leur utilité, bref toute information est bonne à prendre
> ...



On dirait bien des haches quand même ... non ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------




jro44 a dit:


> On dirait bien des haches quand même ... non ?



Des haches de la période de la _pierre polie_ même ... Néolithique ? (9000 av J.-C jusqu'à 3300 av J.-C)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------

Regardes d'ailleurs sur WikiPédia *ici*, il y a une photo d'une hache polie de cette période qui ressemble furieusement à celles que tu as dans ta boîte


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Décembre 2009)

La boite en bois doit facilement dater de l'ère jurassique.    

Pour bien daté faudrait faire ça au C4


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2009)

Je ne voudrais pas faire le rabat-joie, mais est-ce que le bar est le bon endroit pour poster çà ? Il y a les forums techniques non ? 





:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

C'est un lapin préhistorique (une belle bête de 60 kilos, à l'époque tout est énorme, la nature a le sens de la démesure) qui dit à un autre lapin préhistorique :
"Hé ! Si on faisait une bonne blague aux humains du futur ?
"Ah ouais, marrant. Mais quoi ?
"Viens, tu vas voir, allons faire caca dans un bassin de roches sédimentaires !
"Oh ouais, trop fun !


----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2009)

Etant donné les traces de vomis, cela ne peut pas être beaucoup plus vieux que Mackie.

Cela dit, cela ressemble un peu aux dents de Backat.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

SCOOP ! PonkHead chie des triangles et des carrés !


----------



## FataMorgana (15 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Ces pierres ont été récoltées par l'arrière arrière grand père explorateur et archéologue en Afrique.
> De toute évidence elles sont vieilles.
> 
> Je m'adresse à vous pour savoir si par hasard quelqu'un aurait une idée de la datation de ces pierres ou la manière de les dater, quelle était leur utilité, bref toute information est bonne à prendre
> ...



Et c'est aux mains d'un particuliers? Le mieux c'est peut-être de montrer ça à un musée, il y a pas mal de loi de nos jours sur l'importation d'objets archéologiques non? 
Depuis la fin des colonies on fait plus attention à ce que l'on possède... Et pour une expertise une photo par pierre serait mieux (je ne dis pas que je suis qualifié, je ne le suis pas) mais le problème des artefacts est qu'ils sont souvent reproductibles... y a du silex et c'est quoi les autres? 
A+


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Décembre 2009)

c'est avec ce genre de fil qu'on se rend compte à quel point supermoquette nous manque...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

Une collection de plugs anal ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une collection de plugs anal ?



Tiens, ça donne des idées. genre détournement d'eXistenZ.


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2009)

jro44 a dit:


> On dirait bien des haches quand même ... non ?
> Des haches de la période de la _pierre polie_ même ... Néolithique ? (9000 av J.-C jusqu'à 3300 av J.-C)
> Regardes d'ailleurs sur WikiPédia *ici*, il y a une photo d'une hache polie de cette période qui ressemble furieusement à celles que tu as dans ta boîte


C'est vrai ! ce croyais que c'etait plus des hachoirs ou des racloirs, bien vu 




gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas faire le rabat-joie, mais est-ce que le bar est le bon endroit pour poster çà ? Il y a les forums techniques non ?
> :rose:


Benh j'ai cherché noélithique et ... pas trouvé :rose: 



FataMorgana a dit:


> Et c'est aux mains d'un particuliers? Le mieux c'est peut-être de montrer ça à un musée, il y a pas mal de loi de nos jours sur l'importation d'objets archéologiques non?
> Depuis la fin des colonies on fait plus attention à ce que l'on possède... Et pour une expertise une photo par pierre serait mieux (je ne dis pas que je suis qualifié, je ne le suis pas) mais le problème des artefacts est qu'ils sont souvent reproductibles... y a du silex et c'est quoi les autres?
> A+


Oui c'est dans la famille depuis l'arrière grand père.
Si c'est pour aller au musée pour qu'il me les garde "au nom de la loi"


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

Rhooooooo comment il édite ses post, Naas


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2009)

Tu veux parler des posts bite couille qui n'ont rien a voir avec le fil ? Mais pourquoi je ferais une remarque a ce sujet enfin voyons :siffle


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2009)

Mais arrêtez donc de raconter des âneries, bande de nazes !

Nan, je pense qu'il faut présenter ces cailloux à une feuille et une paire de ciseaux. S'ils se mettent pas à jouer, c'est que les pierres sont antérieures à l'invention de la feuille et du ciseau.

Eh ouais.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tu veux parler des posts bite couille qui n'ont rien a voir avec le fil ? Mais pourquoi je ferais une remarque a ce sujet enfin voyons :siffle



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2009)

Celui qui est à la verticale, j'ai trouvé le même dans un champs en France (véridique)  il y avait donc déjà une immigration africaine ; je contacte immédiatement Mr Besson


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> je ne dis pas que je suis qualifié



D'façons on t'aurait pas cru.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Moi, je trouve quand même dommage qu'on ne puisse pas tranquillement poster des cailloux sans se faire tomber sur le rable par toute une bande d'andouilles qui s'y connaissent visiblement en cailloux comme moi en photographie (c'est dire...) et se permettent tout un tas de jugements à l'emporte-pièce comme s'ils étaient la voix du savoir et du bon goût en matière de cailloux !

En plus, dans la bande de ceux qui vous tombe sur le rable pour un cailloux, il y a un lapin et je trouve ça malsain.

Moi, j'aime bien les cailloux de Naas et je serais bien triste s'il arrêtait de nous les montrer à cause de ces hurluberlus.


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2009)

Y'avait pas déjà un fil sur les sex toys ?


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je trouve quand même dommage qu'on ne puisse pas tranquillement poster des cailloux sans se faire tomber sur le rable par toute une bande d'andouilles qui s'y connaissent visiblement en cailloux comme moi en photographie (c'est dire...) et se permettent tout un tas de jugements à l'emporte-pièce comme s'ils étaient la voix du savoir et du bon goût en matière de cailloux !
> 
> En plus, dans la bande de ceux qui vous tombe sur le rable pour un cailloux, il y a un lapin et je trouve ça malsain.
> 
> Moi, j'aime bien les cailloux de Naas et je serais bien triste s'il arrêtait de nous les montrer à cause de ces hurluberlus.



Ouais, eh ben estime-toi heureux. J'ai des ancêtres qui t'auraient volontiers étouffé la complainte à coups de bronzes de six kilos.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je trouve quand même dommage qu'on ne puisse pas tranquillement poster des cailloux sans se faire tomber sur le rable par toute une bande d'andouilles qui s'y connaissent visiblement en cailloux comme moi en photographie (c'est dire...) et se permettent tout un tas de jugements à l'emporte-pièce comme s'ils étaient la voix du savoir et du bon goût en matière de cailloux !
> 
> En plus, dans la bande de ceux qui vous tombe sur le rable pour un cailloux, il y a un lapin et je trouve ça malsain.
> 
> Moi, j'aime bien les cailloux de Naas et je serais bien triste s'il arrêtait de nous les montrer à cause de ces hurluberlus.



Ecoute pépère, j'ai 23 ans et je connais mieux que tout le monde les cailloux. Et là mon gars, c'est de la merde. A la rigueur si la merde t'aimes ça, c'est ton hobbie à toi et tu te le gardes. Mais va pas encombrer le lieu tous les jours avec les mêmes cailloux.
Parce que si tu veux, je suis le centre. Toi t'es le bord. Donc si je te pousse, tu tombes. Voila.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ecoute pépère, j'ai 23 ans et je connais mieux que tout le monde les cailloux. Et là mon gars, c'est de la merde. A la rigueur si la merde t'aimes ça, c'est ton hobbie à toi et tu te le gardes. Mais va pas encombrer le lieu tous les jours avec les mêmes cailloux.
> Parce que si tu veux, je suis le centre. Toi t'es le bord. DOnc si je te pousse, tu tombes. Voila.


 
Hum...
A défaut de déféquer les plus gros morceaux, voilà que tu défèques sur les cailloux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ecoute pépère, j'ai 23 ans et je connais mieux que tout le monde les cailloux.



Je confirme. Il a des graviers dans sa poche.


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je confirme. Il a des graviers dans sa poche.



GKat aussi. Mais on appelle ça des calculs.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2009)

Comment çà je ne sais pas compter ?


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2009)

Et bien je vous remercie de ces très précieuses informations qui m'ont permis d'expliquer à la maîtresse, l'utilité de ces pierres. En effet ils sont en train d'étudier la préhistoire et ces sots pensaient benoîtement avoir affaire à des haches et autres pointes de flèche massai.
Heureusement que la communauté du bar (j'ai pas dit macgé hein nuance  ) à été la pour apporter sans contrepartie aucune sa science collective.
merci :love:

ps: Bande de 'tis cons   


Il faudrait créer un bar et un lounge, comme dans la vraie vie.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Bande de 'tis cons



Etant donné ma taille (et la pertinence de mon analyse) je me sens exclus


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je trouve quand même dommage qu'on ne puisse pas tranquillement poster des cailloux sans se faire tomber sur le rable par toute une bande d'andouilles qui s'y connaissent visiblement en cailloux comme moi en photographie (c'est dire...) et se permettent tout un tas de jugements à l'emporte-pièce comme s'ils étaient la voix du savoir et du bon goût en matière de cailloux !
> 
> En plus, dans la bande de ceux qui vous tombe sur le rable pour un cailloux, il y a un lapin et je trouve ça malsain.
> 
> Moi, j'aime bien les cailloux de Naas et je serais bien triste s'il arrêtait de nous les montrer à cause de ces hurluberlus.


Dans mes bras :love:


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Il faudrait créer un bar et un lounge, comme dans la vraie vie.



Pas con.
C'est qui qui va modérer le lounge ?


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Pas con.
> C'est qui qui va modérer le lounge ?



Franchement ce n'est pas mon problème :sleep:


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ecoute pépère, j'ai 23 ans et je connais mieux que tout le monde les cailloux. Et là mon gars, c'est de la merde. ....




Donc tu es d'accord avec Ponk! (voir son post #8) 
Tu vois, il n'a sans doute pas ta science des cailloux, mais il n'a pas mis aussi longtemps que toi à les identifier!


----------



## jro44 (16 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> En effet ils sont en train d'étudier la préhistoire et ces sots pensaient benoîtement avoir affaire à des haches et autres pointes de flèche massai.



T'inquiètes ... dans quelques mois, l'histoire ne sera plus enseignée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Donc tu es d'accord avec Ponk! (voir son post #8)
> Tu vois, il n'a sans doute pas ta science des cailloux, mais il n'a pas mis aussi longtemps que toi à les identifier!



Fais gaffe dude. T'es au bord toi aussi.


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ecoute pépère, j'ai 23 ans et je connais mieux que tout le monde les cailloux. Et là mon gars, c'est de la merde.



N'importe quoi, lui.
C'est moi l'experte en cailloux, ici. J'vis sur une grosse roche de shiste, faut comprendre.
Nan, là, il s'agit visiblement des enfants de Jean et Jeanne.
Quoi ? Vous connaissez pas Jean et Jeanne, mes deux menhirs ?
Jean est en shiste, Jeanne est en grantit (donc elle est venue du continent, par amour probablement).
Jean, fils d'un barde, et Jeanne, pauvre bergère, se retrouvaient chaque soir pour s'aimer malgré l'interdiction faite par le Conseil des Druides, désapprouvant cette alliance contraire aux lois des castes (-3000 -1800 av Jean-Charles). Bah ouais, déjà en ces temps reculés, les unions contre nature, c'était mal vu.  
Alors les druides chargèrent les sorcières de Borgroix (nord de Vendilis (= nom celte de Belle-Ile) de transformer ces deux amants en pierres... Mais certaines nuits de pleine lune, une bonne fée, touchée par le malheur de ces deux jeunes gens, rompt le sort qui les frappe : Jean et Jeanne peuvent ainsi se retrouver quelques instants Et faire des cailloux, c'est évident.

De nos jours, les deux menhirs sont toujours là, et les soirs de pleine lune, ils font encore des petits cailloux. Ces derniers s'entendent très bien avec les p'tits lapins, nombreux en cette contrée. Ils leur servent d'abris, ou de projectile contre les automobilistes meurtriers, eux aussi fort nombreux. 

Voilà. C'pas compliqué.


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2009)

on peux fermer ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Décembre 2009)




----------



## jro44 (17 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> N'importe quoi, lui.
> C'est moi l'experte en cailloux, ici. J'vis sur une grosse roche de shiste, faut comprendre.
> Nan, là, il s'agit visiblement des enfants de Jean et Jeanne.
> Quoi ? Vous connaissez pas Jean et Jeanne, mes deux menhirs ?
> ...



Personnellement, j'adore ton île *Belle-Ile en Mer* :love:


----------



## shogun HD (17 Décembre 2009)

salut naas 


on s'oriente vers le néolithique où l'on trouve des pierres polies (sauf pour ceux qui le prenaient sur le coin du museau bien entendu)

Au Proche-Orient, le Néolithique débute autour de 9 000 ans av. J.-C!!!

voir wiki http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Néolithique

pour plus d'info contacter yves copens voir tes MP pour la datation au carbone 14


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Décembre 2009)

neo-lit-tic ? Un nouveau site de rencontre ?


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> on peux fermer ?


Ben non, il arrive qu'un sujet inapproprié puisse dévier. c'est le cas, mais tant que ça reste bon esprit, on peut laisser ouvert. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h06 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5320795 a dit:
			
		

> neo-lit-tic ? Un nouveau site de rencontre ?


c'est à la mode


----------



## jro44 (17 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> salut naas
> 
> 
> on s'oriente vers le néolithique où l'on trouve des pierres polies (sauf pour ceux qui le prenaient sur le coin du museau bien entendu)
> ...



Je l'avais dit en prem's  (cf #5)


----------



## jugnin (17 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Jean est en *shiste*, Jeanne est en *grantit*



Tu serais pas tailleuse de pierres toi ? Nan, parce que tu tailles bien les noms, déjà.


----------



## Bassman (17 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu serais pas tailleuse de pierres toi ? Nan, parce que tu tailles bien les noms, déjà.


Tu serais tailleur que ça ne m'étonnerai pas, question costume, ça taille pas mal non ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Décembre 2009)

C'est nul ce topic, j'me taille


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

jro44 a dit:


> Je l'avais dit en prem's  (cf #5)


 

effectivement  comment çà bin oui vu le bazardland ici je l'ai pas vu 

merci du rappel


----------



## jro44 (18 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> effectivement  comment çà bin oui vu le bazardland ici je l'ai pas vu
> 
> merci du rappel



D'un autre côté, ta remarque corrobore la mienne et semble confirmer que nous sommes bien devant des haches de la période néolithique ...

C'est du moins ce que tend à montrer la forme de ces pierres. Maintenant, rien ne nous permet d'affirmer que c'en sont vraiment : il peut tout aussi bien s'agir de copie. Et ça seul un expert pourra le dire à *Naas*.


----------



## NED (18 Décembre 2009)

Si ça sonne creux quand tu tapes sur ces caillasses, c'est un objet inventé par les aïeux de Stark ! Genre pilon à écraser les dents de dinosaures quoi....


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2009)

jro44 a dit:


> D'un autre côté, ta remarque corrobore la mienne et semble confirmer que nous sommes bien devant des haches de la période néolithique ...
> 
> C'est du moins ce que tend à montrer la forme de ces pierres. Maintenant, rien ne nous permet d'affirmer que c'en sont vraiment : il peut tout aussi bien s'agir de copie. Et ça seul un expert pourra le dire à *Naas*.


 

j'ai eu la chance de les avoir en main !!!! çà ne sent pas la copie.tu as raison seul un expert pourra trancher avec le carbone 14 par exemple ou plus simplement un coup de Microscope électronique à balayage et hop en fonction du faciès de la taille il pourra le dire...............

j'ai pas encore tout lu mais çà a l'air de tenir le pavé.......

http://www.ace.hu/am/2005_4/AM-2005-4-FD.pdf


----------



## jro44 (18 Décembre 2009)

NED a dit:


> Si ça sonne creux quand tu tapes sur ces caillasses, c'est un objet inventé par les aïeux de Stark ! Genre pilon à écraser les dents de dinosaures quoi....




C'est vrai que quand on regarde les pierres sur la photo, on se dit que _Philippe STARK_ n'a rien inventé du tout  Il est devenu millionnaire en pompant une "_technologie_" vieille de près de 10 000 ans ...

Bon je repars inventer un truc révolutionnaire, l'eau chaude, et je vous contacte quand j'ai gagné mon premier million d'uros :love:


----------

